# Bach's musical knowledge



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been listening to Bach's music for quite some time and, while his music is very well crafted and technical, is also very mathematical, strict and uses many techniques (this is evident in the Art of Fugue). Not to mention that his knowledge of counterpoint is unparalleled. So my question is this: is Bach the greatest composer in history in terms of music theory knowledge?


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't think that's possible. Music theory is not just an aesthetic tool, music theory is a form of _knowledge_ and because we learn more and more about music theory as time goes on, it only makes sense that the greatest in terms of that theory must be people who are living or who lived recently.


----------



## classifriend (Mar 9, 2014)

guess the logic doesn't apply because you can't assume a composer's knowledge based on his compositions. i guarantee you that lots of minimalism and atonal music composers, or any other composer that didn't make music as complex as Bach's, are very knowledgeable about music theory. what you can state about Bach's music is that it surely is one of the most rich regarding use of techniques


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't see how Bach could possibly have the greatest music theory knowledge. We know so much more now. A great composer, definitely yes, but knows the most music theory, no way. 

I think it's like scientific knowledge. Newton was a genius of the highest order, but many physics majors, and even some high school students know more.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TudorMihai said:


> So my question is this: is Bach the greatest composer in history in terms of music theory knowledge?


I think Bach was second to none at understanding the musical knowledge *of his time*. And still second to none in applying that particular knowledge. However musical knowledge has been much expanded since then -- sonata form, orchestration, bi- and multi-tonality, and a whole set of other developments that Bach knew nothing of. So I don't really think we can say that he was "the greatest composer in history in terms of music theory knowledge."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Persichetti could run rings around Bach. Come on Vinnie! Make me proud!!


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I think Bach was second to none at understanding the musical knowledge *of his time*. And still second to none in applying that particular knowledge. However musical knowledge has been much expanded since then -- sonata form, orchestration, bi- and multi-tonality, and a whole set of other developments that Bach knew nothing of. So I don't really think we can say that he was "the greatest composer in history in terms of music theory knowledge."


What KenOC said! And I'll add that the greatness of Bach goes beyond his music theory knowledge, but in how he put that knowledge to work in creating some wonderful music, from the complexity of the six voice fugue in "A Musical Offering" to the seeming simplicity of the sweet tune used in the Air from the "3rd Orchestral Suite." Bach balanced craft and creativity with the best of them, and that's why we love his music so much.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thinking about this, it's entirely possible that we might today have a composer whose musical knowledge, spanning the theories and practices of the past thousand years, was absolutely unparalleled. Still, he might be able to write only dull and worthless music. There seems to be a "practice" component of some importance!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I think that it is the perfect marriage of Bach's musical knowledge and his seemingly endless creativity that makes Bach a Bach. Mind-blowing, really!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

He was the king of polyphony and he certainly knew what his contemporaries and predecessors did. Rameau perhaps knew a little bit more concerning other aspects of the matter in question.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not the smartest when it comes to the great masters, but I know a few real well. Among these are Bach Beethoven and, well, I guess, a little of Mozart, but he's the least known to me. I consider Bach to be one of the best and most wonderful composers, and He may be very well the most knowledgeable in terms of music theory knowledge, as you asked. Thank you for that question. It kind of got me thinking!


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Maybe Bach is like Isaac Newton. We know more now than Newton did, but Newton still learned more about the way the world worked than anyone else and was one of the greatest geniuses of all time in his field.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

And he still had time to create one of the most fabulous little fig cakes ever.


----------

